# Archery Buck



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Not the biggest deer I have ever killed but it was a very neat experience sharing it with my 9 year old daughter Kylee. I didn't put a very good first shot on it but Kylee helped me blood trail it then we were able to get a finishing shot into it. She had no problem with me killing it or gutting it and was very excited when we walked up to it laying there. I was trying to hold her back to make sure it was dead but she wanted to run right up and see it.

















Once we got it home both Kylee and my wife helped me cut it up, grind burger, and put it in the freezer. My two girls aren't afraid to get there hands bloody!  

















We had fresh BBQ deer loin steak for Sunday dinner and Kylee enjoyed every bite!










Awsome experince sharing something you love with your child.

Mark


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on the buck and sharing ti with your girl.She will never forget that hunt.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Great job Mark


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

VERY COOL! Congrats! You're doing things right....your daughter will never forget it.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

size doesnt matter one bit when it comes to the memories and experiences with your kids! way to do it right and enjoy it with your daughter. to many folks look for inches and miss whats really important. I say this is the best photo of the year right here!! congrats on a great successful hunt!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*OUTSTANDING!!!*

Now *THAT'S* what it's all about! Good job! 8) Most little girls grow up thinking that meat comes from the store in little white packages... :?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job, I was able to share a similar experience with my 10 yr old daughter last year and she is hooked on hunting now as a result. Good for you!!


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Thats awesome Mark. My best trophy to date was a doe with my son when he was about 6.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Very cool! Love the second pic with you and your daughter...priceless!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Fantastic, Awesome and Spectacular!!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job Mark.... Thats really cool that you got your deer.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work, Got to love fresh, pure, meat. That is what its all about.


----------



## Hooligan (Sep 11, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> *OUTSTANDING!!!*
> 
> Now *THAT'S* what it's all about! Good job! 8) Most little girls grow up thinking that meat comes from the store in little white packages... :?


You have met my wife?


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

great post I can wait for my daughter to be just a little bit older so that she can come and share the experience with me. :O||:


----------



## stick (Jun 11, 2008)

awsome, thats what life is about. (with the family)


----------

